# What to do in Vancouver, BC w/ a Toddler?



## Vick (Aug 15, 2003)

At the end of the week we're traveling by train to Vancouver, BC. Just wondering if any mamas have been there with a toddler and if you could recommend any fun things to do or family friendly restaurants? Thanks!


----------



## lilgreen (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm from Vancouver! (but we're temporarily living in Ottawa which means I'm not as 'up' on my Vancouver toddler activities as I would be if I were living there)

You must go to Science World... tons and tons of interactive fun. Your little one will be in 7th heaven.

There's the aquarium in Stanley, but it's a little pricey... awesome, though. There's also a miniature train ride through Stanley Park.

The absolute best place, though, is Granville Island. They have a 'Kids Market' which is full of fun. There's the food market with buskers, etc. And, its all free... even parking!

There's Sophie's Cosmic Cafe on west 4th which is great for little ones, but there's often a lineup if you're there at busy restaurant times.

Lots of outdoorsey things like the salman hatchery and Cleveland Dam and Capilano Suspension Bridge (that might be a little too much for a little one, though) in North Vancouver.

The Downtown Historic Railway is a fun way to get around.

Here's a site with lots of info: http://www.findfamilyfun.com/main.htm

I'm in a rush right now, so if I think of more later, I'll post.

Have fun!
Beth


----------



## mammastar (Nov 5, 2002)

I totally agree about Science World - it's a whole day of fun!

For some reason, I've never enjoyed Granville Market, especially with kids. The kids' market is just that - a market, full of fun STUFF for sale, everywhere. Your kid will want it. If that's your idea of fun, more power to you, but it's a nightmare for me!


----------



## Vick (Aug 15, 2003)

Thank you so much for the ideas! Keep 'em coming if you think of more. It's our weekend away to celebrate our wedding anniversary (with our 18 month old!) so we are totally up for fun family things, as well as suggestions for dining. We are taking the train from Seattle. Has anyone ever done that? Any train traveling tips?


----------



## e&r (Sep 12, 2002)

and drive up to Vancouver sometimes. Our ds loved the aquarium. He really, truly was astounded by all of the fish and the beluga whales and the dolphin. It was pricey, but we live close enough that we decided to get a membership and it was worth it.

Stanley Park is awesome.

My dh and I used to be great train travelers, but have not taken ds on a train yet. We will be going to San Diego via train in May. I'd love to hear how your trip goes!

Ellen


----------



## Ynez (May 24, 2003)

Since moving to Vancouver in August from the states, we have found the city very child friendly.

Science World is wonderful! They have a new exhibit based on Richard Scary's Busy Town. We went there this weekend and my 2 year old DD LOVED it!! Try to get their early because it can get very busy.

From Granville Island you can take a small ferry to Science World, another one of my DD's favorites.

If the weather isn't bad (not raining) there are lots of playgrounds. Stanley Park has several, some near the water and although it's too cold for swimming, we like to go exploring in the sand (remember to bring rubber boots).

Sophie's is a great place for brunch. We get there before 10am on Sunday to avoid the rush. My DD also loves miso noodle soup and there are lots good Japanese noodle houses. Our favorite is Don Don Noodle House on Cambie and 18th. Hon's on Robson is good for Chinese (esp. vegie dim sum) and so bustling no one will notice a squirming toddler.

Hope you have a great trip.


----------

